# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  sat na forumu

## maria71

morala sam prebaciti na volgogradsko vrijeme da mi bude 20 do 4 ?

----------


## LeeLoo

..hmm.daaaa...i meni se malo taj  sat na forumu chini chudnim.....  :Coffee:

----------


## ivarica

koliko je sad?

----------


## anchie76

Ne kuzim bas o cemu pricas   :Grin:    Aj malo vise detalja pls.

----------


## LeeLoo

...hmm..meni pokazuje 2 sata manje nego što jest.

----------


## ivarica

mozda smo anchie i ja prckale u isto vrijeme?

----------


## maria71

> Ne kuzim bas o cemu pricas     Aj malo vise detalja pls.


kad mi je na gmt plus jedan onda mi pokazuje 2 sata manje

kad ga stavim na vologograd gmt plus 3 onda je ok

----------


## ivarica

sad?

----------


## maria71

> sad?


sad je 4 .38

a u profilu mi je moskovsko vrijeme,da stavim na naše bilo bi 2.38

----------


## ivarica

koju god zonu stavila na forumskom satu, ne mijenja vrijeme foruma. anchie, jel i tebi tako?

ako je tako, ostaje nam samo da se preselimo u nairobi, svaka od nas kojoj je bitno

----------


## anchie76

Kad ja i ti stelamo, to ne dira vrijeme registriranih korisnika, to si oni moraju postelati u vlastitom frofilu.  Ja i ti stelamo vrijeme na forumu koje se vidi bez da si ulogiran.

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto,ja osla u Nairobi..da vidimo jeli ok?  :Cekam:

----------


## LeeLoo

..je,ok je.  :Klap:

----------


## aries24

da vidim, nešto mi nije jasno
sad je 1:10 am

----------


## aries24

znači selim i ja u nairobi   :Laughing:  

sad štima

----------


## upornamama

i ja sam preselila u nairobi!

----------


## Andora

i ja sam u nairobiu  :D

----------


## apricot

samo da provjerim je li mi nairobi ok...

----------


## apricot

nije, ide pol sata unaprijed  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ajme, ja sam ispred svojega vremena   :Laughing:

----------


## **mial**

prebacila sam na nairobi i da vidim jel ok sat

----------


## **mial**

:D je juuuuuuuuuuuuupi

----------


## apricot

ma nije!
sad je 9:40, a tvoj post od 10:07.
I ti si ispred svojega vremena!

----------


## ivarica

apricot, ona na svom kompu vidi ok vrijeme, i ja. samo ti ne. da se i ti preselis?

----------


## maria71

nema te vremenske zone koja podržava apricot   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Da vidim i ja...

----------


## ana.m

Da, sada je 9:50, a meni piše da je 7:51. Znači dva sata manje.

----------


## apricot

> apricot, ona na svom kompu vidi ok vrijeme, i ja. samo ti ne. da se i ti preselis?


znam da bi ti to bilo drago  8)...

ja sam sebi stavila nairobi.
i ide mi pola sata unaprijed...

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apricot, ona na svom kompu vidi ok vrijeme, i ja. samo ti ne. da se i ti preselis?
> 
> 
> znam da bi ti to bilo drago  8)...


da, ali ne daleko, u teheran ili u bukurest

----------


## apricot

podgorica je dovoljno ok?

----------


## ivarica

tctc onda bar na vrh lovcena.
ja ti htjela pomoci, imas zone na svako pola sata

----------


## apricot

pa eto mi teherana u profilu   :Laughing:  

svejedno, meni sad piše da ovaj post šaljem u 14:08, a zapravo je 13:38. još uvijek sam pola sata u plusu...

----------


## ivarica

a ako stavis bukurest?

----------


## apricot

nairobi, ipak.
ono ja slučajno stavila teheran   :Laughing:  
(nikako naučiti da ne diram skroler kad sam na padajućem meniju)

----------


## Andora

pa daj pusti već korjenje na jednom mjestu....

eh, ta mladost.... ona se još traži!  8)

----------


## MAJOLINA

Sad ste me pravo zainteresovale, pa da i ja provjerim
 :Grin:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Izgleda da je Nairobi sasvim, sasvim OK  :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

A nema mi druge nego da probam i ja...  :?

----------


## clio180

Nairobi radi, ali Zagreb ne radi. A nista onda, selim i ja natrag.  :?  :/

----------


## clio180

NA forumu mi je 7:38, a na kompu 9:38   :Evil or Very Mad:   :?   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luce2006

testiram sat

----------


## luce2006

jopet

----------


## luce2006

nairobi!

----------


## mikka

kaj ne mogu administratorice napravit da je sat tocan na nasem, gmt +1?

----------


## mikka

ja ne bi u nairobi, ocu ostati u zagrebu!

----------


## mikonja

testiram sat

----------


## mikonja

ipak nairobi

----------


## apricot

> ja ne bi u nairobi, ocu ostati u zagrebu!


ma daj, pa šta nam fali?!
vidi koliko nas je - tulum u Africi   :Laughing:

----------


## retha

Sad tek kuzim da je sat totalno pomahnitao.   :Joggler:

----------


## upornamama

Javljam da sam danas preselila u Atenu...

----------


## martinaP

> Javljam da sam danas preselila u Atenu...


I ja   :Laughing:  .

Prije par dana mi je pokazivao sat ok dok sam bila u Nairobiju, a vidim danas da moram odseliti u Atenu. Ne kužim u čemu je stvar?

----------


## clio180

Evo, nakon Nairobija, preselila sam u Kairo.
To mi je neispunjeni san. Naime, za maturalac (davne 1991. godine) trebali smo otici u Kairo/Egipat, ali zbog rata u zaljevu, vise od pola roditelja je poludilo i bojkotiralo nas izlet, pa smo (jadni mi) morali u Atenu/Grcka na 9 dana.
Stoga, lijepi pozdrav iz Kaira!!!  :D 

Za koji tjedan cu se vratriti u Hrvatsku (ako sat nastavi ovim tempom)   :Laughing:

----------


## niccoleta

evo i ja "živim" u ateni, bukureštu i kairu, ako stavim na zg, onda mi ne bude kak treba, tako da mi je +2, a do neki dan mi je čak bilo na +3h...
jel to zbog pomicanja sata, jer od tad smo "preselili", a onda mi ispada da svi, a ne samo ja postaju u krivo vrijeme, no sad je ok, valjda nije problem da i kod vas ostane tako

----------


## maria71

pozdrav iz atene

----------


## aries24

jel to opet seoba naroda?

----------


## clio180

da vidimo, da li je proradio taj sat?

----------


## clio180

ne, ne! idem ja u kairo! :D

----------


## clio180

gledam ja kako sat opet ne šljaka, a kad ono, zaboravih ga vratiti 1 sat u nazad!!!   :Klap:   + plavušasmajlić

----------


## Joe

još da se ove minute negdje pronađu...

----------


## ZO

još uvijek ne šljaka kako valja....

----------


## njumi

da vidimo... na mom je kompu 21:40

da vidimo šta će pisati kaad je post poslan

----------


## njumi

10:27 pm  :? 

gdje da se preselim?   :Grin:

----------


## njumi

pa u HR, naravno   :Laughing:  (mada je 10-ak minuta manje)

----------


## ZO

eeee, sad si stigla u srž problema  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

i meni je nekaj čudno  :?

----------


## ivarica

nadam se da nitko ne rihta odlaske na sastanke prema satu na forumu   :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

> i meni je nekaj čudno  :?


piše 11.36 p.m., a kod mene je 09.50 p.m.

----------

